# Blue Tri female American Bully



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Very pretty girl. Super squishy. About 1 to 1 and 1/2 years old. Gorgeous color. 55 pounds. Sacramento area




























Stray intake, efforts to find her owner have failed, so she is looking for a new home. Hard to believe no one was looking for her. She has a potential acl issue, so perhaps they didn't want to put the money into that? We will, of course, make sure that is covered. Available through Pit Crew


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

she is super cute! i hope she finds a home soon!


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Awwww she is absolutely beautiful!!! I would just take them all if I could lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW I have not had a dog speak to me as much as this pup does!! She is amazing! i really hope she gets a great family, I cant imagine why anyone would want to get rid of that face!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

so pretty!! hope she finds a good home!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love her!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## So6pack (Nov 12, 2012)

This baby girl is so beautiful!!! Praying for a good home for her soon!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rasco00 (Jan 21, 2010)

Is she house trained? Really a beautiful pit

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How long ago was she picked up? I know a girl named Sarah in Sac that owned a female that looks exactly like this. Ill contact her and find out if this may be her or not.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Two Weeks I think. Shelter


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok it's not her. She looks identical to Sarah's girl. Her name is Porkchop


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

So precious! Id take her if I could and was closer!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Porkchop would be a good name for her, lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm really surprised she ended up in a shelter. A dog like that you'd think someone would be looking hard to find her. I'm sure she won't have trouble finding a home though she's beautiful.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, she is a dime a dozen in our shelters. We are pretty over run with pretty blue (or tri) bully type dogs.

Side view


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwww what a mush!!!


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

She's so unique looking. I think she's a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## njCarlo (Nov 27, 2012)

shes beautiful. still available?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, she is


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

She is beautiful!Hope she finds a forever home


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Too cute. I hope that she has found a great home. Has she yet?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Nope, not yet!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Is this gal still looking for a home? Do you adopt out of state?


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

I hate looking at these threads, but I just cant stop myself. It sucks to see all these beautiful pups without a home. I would adopt them all if I could. It tugs at the heartstrings. I hope this pretty gal finds a good home.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> Is this gal still looking for a home? Do you adopt out of state?


I was waiting to see if Tina would answer herself, but I do know this gal is still available. I don't know if they adopt out of state, but u can find Pit Crew (their rescue group) on FB.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

What's ur number.I'm interested mine is 3219478232 I live in vacaville CA


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Hemi said:


> What's ur number.I'm interested mine is 3219478232 I live in vacaville CA


I am not part of the rescue group but here's their website Pit Crew - Home there is a contact us page too.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

She is still available. Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested. No cats please.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

She's on a sleepover. It seems like a great match, so cross your Paws!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wooooowhoooooo!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooooo they totally are!! She is far too adorable I hope if works out. She deserves a forever home!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SJCbabybluepitbulls (May 8, 2013)

*Wow!*

She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## greenhulk (Jan 10, 2013)

i'm dreaming to pick her up to indonesia with me..


----------

